# Sad day



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Shade was put to sleep today at 2 pm.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

A difficult time for you all and really sorry to hear this news, we all know the hole that Shade leaves in your hearts, stay strong and think of the joy you all had together.

Terry


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh dear, very, very sorry to hear that, Janet <hugs>

Peter


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

So sorry Jan......thinking of you x


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Sorry to hear your sad news Jan, both of us are thinking of you and Hans.

Drew & Joyce
XXX


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh Jan, been there so many times love 

And my heart is crying with you and Hans at your loss 

Shade was the opposite to my black shadow, and I felt I knew him too 

There is nothing to say that will help at this moment 

Sandra


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Jan.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

So sorry to hear that Jan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sad news Jan.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear your sad news Jan.

Every dog owner will understand exactly how you feel. Thinking of you both. 


.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Carol and I send our condolences, a lovely dog and what a beautiful nature


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

How very sad. All of us as dog owners know that the inevitable will happen but it doesn't make it any the easier to bare. :-(

Nick.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

So sorry to hear that Jan, they are such a big miss.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh so sorry Jan as we know the heartache when they go.

Hurggsssss Ray.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear your sad news. Take care.

Lesley x


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah Jan, that's tough. Thinking of you.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Shadow Jan.So sad but you had some great times together to remember him by.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Jan. How sad for you and Hans. I know how much you will have struggled with the decision and it would not have been taken lightly so I am sure that, if he could, Shade would say thank you to you for making it.


Run free at Rainbow Bridge, Shade.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Because you have been following Shades progress I feel you have the right to know what happened in the end.
He was his happy playful self Sunday evening.
At 1.30am he woke us and I let him out for a pee.
At 3.30 am he woke us again, he could hardly stand up, couldn't walk and we don't think he could see properly, he looked absolutely lost.
We believe he had another stroke or whatever it is that dogs would have.
He had cuddles and settled down again. In the morning he looked as if he were dead and I really hoped he was, but no.
We had to carry him outside between us, he wouldn't have dreamed of dirtying in the house so it was up to us to help him out.
The vet was called, he arrived at 1.45 and we carried him into the garage, by 2pm it was all over for him.
With the hard bit over, we have buried him this morning in his garden.
He looked so small in the wheelbarrow where the vet put him afterwards. You may think us stupid, but we took a photo of him, he just looks as if he is curled up asleep.
The ground was so hard after a few days of frost we asked the farmer across the road to help out which he did this morning.
He was a wonderful dog, but you all know that. I don't know how long we will cry over him, he is the last GSD we will have so with no new dog to follow on he will be missed longer than any of the others.
Motley is very subdued, he saw his friend in the wheel barrow before we buried him, I don't know if he understood what had happened or not.
Thank you all for your messages.
I may not post anything for a while.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think they do understand Jan. It's sad for them too.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It is far better that they know what happened to their old friend than for the old friend to just "disappear". I am sure he will grieve for a while too.


Hugs to you all.


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

So so sorry to hear of your loss.
Got our first dog 6 years ago and he's still as daft as a brush!
So haven't experienced your pain yet.
Honestly don't know what I'd do without him.
Look after yourselves.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I won’t be around for a while Jan, tomorrow begins lent 

I look in from time to time, but don’t post, I try to make lent different from the rest of the year 

I fast 

But I will still be thinking about you and Hans and your loss 

And it will get easier, and you will be left the the memories of shade, the way he enhanced your lives 

And he will go on to enhance your life even though he’s no longer present 

And I know you are devestated, but shade wouldn’t want that ,

He’d want the joy he brought you to remain 

For you to comfort his friend who has also been enriched , as you have been ,by his contact with shade 

You won’t get another GSD , maybe 

but the spirit of the dog makes no consession to the breed 
Sandra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear such a sad loss.
I'm sure he left you with very many happy and treasured times.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Jan, I've just caught up with your sad news. I don't even own a dog, but I've felt the loss when my son has had to put his dogs to sleep. Even so, I can't even begin to understand the sadness you and Hans must be feeling. I'm pleased Motley saw that Shade had gone. I saw the anguish my son's dog experienced when his 'pal' went off in the car (to the vet's) and never came back. That was an even bigger heartache. Shade's time had come, and he's been released from his suffering. That's to be thankful for.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear what you are going through we went through the same last September but remember the good times Jan.
GG X


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I' am so sorry Jan, you must think me awful, but I have only just seen this thread, because of a mention of losing Shade elsewhere, I thoroughly enjoyed watching your videos, he was a special one for sure, I'm so sorry.

I just checked the OP date, and it was while we were away.


----------

